# Tell us about your avatar...



## The Foreigner (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey folks

Often wonder about the people behind the avatar - some are self explanatory such as Ol Captain and the Ultimate Carp Hound...  or the Country Fried Cletus...   others require a little more explanation.

Let me tell you a little about mine, in the hope you'll tell us about yours...

The picture was taken on my honeymoon, up on the Fraser River. Yes, I managed to convince my wife that we should go fishing... truth be told, I had picked the Sunshine Coast in British Columbia as our destination for this very reason - sturgeon!  

I have long been a fan of the British fishing journalist, John Wilson. He's got this series _John Wilson's Fishing Adventures_ in which he goes all over the world - Canada for sturgeon, Zambia for tiger fish, Nambia for bronze whaler sharks, India for masheer , Egypt for Nile perch. I thought to myself "I have to go to one of these places" - and so I did!

Anyway, towards the end of our honeymoon, we drove to east of Vancouver to Chilliwack BC.   We had all four seasons in one, as you can tell from the last picture!! We must have hooked into eight or nine sturgeon - incredibly powerful fish - like nothing I've ever experienced. Their capacity to leap way into the air is phenomenal. We lost a number of big fish that day, one which snapped 125lb braid.  I landed two (largest below) and my wife, bless her, landed one baby sturgeon.

Anyway, that's my story - tell us yours!!

Matt


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 31, 2013)

Dude this is and Awesome post...... If it had a LIKE button I would hit it twice......

My avatar pretty much speaks for it self....  Just and old guy that makes his living fishing...... I like your story much better........ Very good post Matt.....


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is pretty simple, 3lb largemouth choking on an 8" swimbait, that weighs 5oz...in a lake that's not stocked by trout. I ended up culling this fish in my tourney, but just the way he choked it. Some people believe that it takes a 10lb+ bass to eat an 8"+ swimbait, but I have caught plenty in the 2-4lb size and even caught a 11-12" fish on a 10" swimbait. Anything is possible


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 31, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a tall boy who had a short dog..........


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a picture of my Fl. Gator orange and blue fishing rig but unlike Robert I don't make my money on it, I Spend my money on it !


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 31, 2013)

I didn't fine a Like button but I did find a 5 star button..... Heck I have been on this site for many years and had know Ideal this option was available for everyone......... Lookout world I am getting smarter........


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 31, 2013)

Robert Eidson said:


> I didn't fine a Like button but I did find a 5 star button..... Heck I have been on this site for many years and had know Ideal this option was available for everyone......... Lookout world I am getting smarter........



Must be the addition of the Lowrance that is teaching you a thing or two...


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my 1st flathead, and also from my 3rd place finish at the Hilljack rotary park tourney, my highest so far. I know compared to me it looks tiny, but was really a 12lb+ fish.


----------



## dijitz (Jan 31, 2013)

Site fishing in Santa Rosa Sound (Near Pensacola). I kinda "stole" this one...it was my buddy's turn but he wasn't ready 

Top water lure. I thought I was reeling in a brick until he saw the boat! He turned out to be quite a fighter!

Almost a year ago...and my buddy still aint talking to me!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a gift from Heaven.


----------



## lifterpuller (Jan 31, 2013)

I was a dj for 15 years .. Still play tunes and emcee a little but spotted bass pretty much ruined that for me haha


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mine is a gift from Heaven.



That's gonna be hard to top TP!


----------



## Bradley_G (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a catch from two summers ago, PB freshwater fish out of the TN river right at 70lb. Caught on a 7' MH uglystick and an ambasadeur 6500. Could hardly get it in the boat......fantastic fishing trip, buddy and me put over 300+lbs of fish in the boat in about 16 hours. All set free to eat another bait.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2013)

Newspaper photographer took this picture as I was shooin` a semi-tame yearlin` doe off the weapons range at one of our pre-1840 events a couple of years ago.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine's pretty basic, a little LM I got this spring fishing with a buddy of mine on a "Secret Lake" up in North GA.  

We head up there in the spring and absolutely kill 'em on just about anything we can think to put in the water.  They're usually not real big, only ever seen/caught a couple real bruisers up there, but there are a bunch of them, and there's always a story at the end of the day.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a bunch of fatties cooked up for friends.


----------



## krazywayne (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my pesonal best blue cat. Caught on a chilly March 6th morning in 3' of water in front of Blues Springs Marina on Oconee. I had been trying to convince my buddy Chad to try some shallow water and when we did I amost knocked him outta the boat with the Krazy Wayne Stiff Arm when I saw the rod tap the water. 32 pound beauty released to fight another angler. Chad has since forgiven me...lol


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Newspaper photographer took this picture as I was shooin` a semi-tame yearlin` doe off the weapons range at one of our pre-1840 events a couple of years ago.



Nicodemus... I'm glad you stopped by on this one, I had always wondered about your avatar. That's a great story.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 31, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Mine is a bunch of fatties cooked up for friends.



Paymaster - "fatties" - does that refer to something specific wrapped in all that bacon? Sure looks good.


----------



## bigfishheads (Jan 31, 2013)

first trip to Cumberland and first striper caught there. But I agree, T.P.s got us all beat


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a pic of me shooting at frontier days.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2013)

The Foreigner said:


> Paymaster - "fatties" - does that refer to something specific wrapped in all that bacon? Sure looks good.



Yep they are good. Need to visit the Outdoor Cafe Forum some. Here is how I make them. I have changed up a few things now but the basics are the same.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569694


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 31, 2013)

One of the promotions people snapped this while I was at a Bass Pro Shops Boat Show last year getting ready to talk circle hooks with the crowd and trying not to laugh while Woo Davies was cracking on Gerald Swindle about needing a maint wipe...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3031448.101655.275079912505746&type=3&theater

Ol' Woo will have your gut hurting in no time


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is me, my son, and grandson catching trout and reds off of Little Saint George last year while staying at Cape San Blas.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 31, 2013)

For what it's worth...

My 2 cents


----------



## pbradley (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my personal best, also.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 31, 2013)

I've always wanted an Avatar avatar.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is a 11 pt. I killed during a heavy rain, had to pour water out of the barrel.


----------



## fredw (Jan 31, 2013)

Just an ole man with the second bird of a two bird Merriam limit in New Mexico.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is me and Krazywayne in Columbus, GA last year at the KingKat tournament.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine represents who I am......a Southerner and a secessionist.

Deo Vindice


----------



## Benbassmaster7 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my personal best spotted bass outof lake Lanier off a Spro Mcstick back in the late fall!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 31, 2013)

Well mine can hardly compare to the ones above, but here it goes. I was fish'n for cats in "littlerascal's" pond with slip floated hot dog's and this 7lb. greener hit like a train. The bad part is that in the next two cast I caught two larger ones that he wouldn't even take a pic of. According to him and his brother, both there at the time, they "Don't have LM's that big in their lake". I'm still trying to design a lure that looks like a chunk of hot dog. LOL.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is one of seven deer i killed at the first fdr hunt.


----------



## swampview (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is,my dog sandie and me doing our second favorite, sport trolling for crappie. our first is squirrel hunting.


----------



## 615groundpounder (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a 26" Brown trout caught with the fly rod on public waters here in Georgia.  Most can probably guess the stream but no need to name it.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang Matt, looks like you hit on something here! Looks as if you might set some kind of record for most hits per min. in the time it took me to load mine there were 10 in ahead of me.


----------



## Jonboater (Jan 31, 2013)

Mines is just a crappie in my home fish tank. Talk about some funny looks from people that come over to the house. And what a eating machine 5 do.zen shiner's A week.


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is of old popcorn sutton one of the great appalachain moonshiners


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jan 31, 2013)

The best post of 2013 !!!!!!! Good job preacher.....


----------



## chad smith (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my personal best flathead caught at the 441 bridge in front of the hot water discharge on lake Sinclair! I caught it on a medium 7ft spinning rod with 8lb suffix and a "shakey head"worm 61lbs and some change Oh yeah it was Janurary 9th 2009, rainy and sleeting and a  bone chilling 34 degrees air temp!


----------



## mtbculler (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is when we got our boat and took my son for his first boat ride, I want ever forget that day!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jan 31, 2013)

Fat 4.5# spot caught on the DS.   Fish had me on my knees...strong!  

LJ


----------



## redkelly (Jan 31, 2013)

Me and my father before a hunt around 1970


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 31, 2013)

Just showing my two of my favorite Encore Pistols- from the old  T.C. custom shop --   engraved with gold enlays


----------



## flip0302 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is what will most likley be the biggest fish I will catch in my lifetime.
102 pound Blue caught in the Volunteer State this year!


----------



## Steve B (Jan 31, 2013)

The day I took my kids and niece to see ol capt and the ultimate carp hound.


----------



## KKrueger (Jan 31, 2013)

Me shooting a buffalo in South Dakota.


----------



## bassmaster69247 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is a 8.02 lip that I caught in a tournament on clarkshill.


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mine is a gift from Heaven.



Daughters are a blessing for sure!


----------



## olcaptain (Jan 31, 2013)

Steve B said:


> The day I took my kids and niece to see ol capt and the ultimate carp hound.



I'm flattered!


----------



## Cmllr75 (Jan 31, 2013)

My PB LM caught January 2012. Weighed 6.14lbs on the Berkeley digital scale. Trolling a A-rig with 5" yum money minnows


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Jan 31, 2013)

80 #blue caught with my father on my birthday..santee cooper s.c.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 31, 2013)

Sultan of Slime said:


> One of the promotions people snapped this while I was at a Bass Pro Shops Boat Show last year getting ready to talk circle hooks with the crowd and trying not to laugh while Woo Davies was cracking on Gerald Swindle about needing a maint wipe...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3031448.101655.275079912505746&type=3&theater
> 
> Ol' Woo will have your gut hurting in no time



Jonathan hope you are doing well. Glad to see you checking in on us. You moved yet?


----------



## Pauley (Jan 31, 2013)

X2 on best thread of 2013!

Mine is one of my best spots from lanier.  Caught on DS with light line in 40' of water.  One of the better fights I have had.


----------



## Coopah13 (Jan 31, 2013)

mine is of a 3 lb 14oz LM I caught out of Dodge County PFA a few years ago...me and some friends had a tournament that day and that fish won me the tournament


----------



## fd1228 (Jan 31, 2013)

I caught about 10-12 of these fish out of a family pond in less than 45 minutes. They were all small,but fun to catch.  Also, it is the only picture of fish that I had.


----------



## spots (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine is my favorite little buddy ( Austin my son ) catching his first spots on Lanier last summer.


----------



## Worley (Jan 31, 2013)

*Avatar*

Mine was a result of hounding Jeff Blair for years to help me catch a Big striper...and you know what he did just that with some detailed instruction and on the water directions on a very regular basis.  And then after finding the location of some good fish me and TP made the trip in his jet boat and tagged teamed on this fish...I fought for just a few seconds and gave him the ROD , he is one fine fella and a absolute blast to fish with...he wrestled that jet boat and that for fish for a while...my most memorable day on the river ever...thanks JB/ TP u guys are hard to beat.


----------



## burkehunter (Jan 31, 2013)

That's me holding the biggest deer I've ever shot(well, and recovered).  Its special because I was hunting with my dad that day and was mad at him for taking my spot but it turned out nice.  I believe it was the last time I hunted with him and got it hung on the wall in my office.


----------



## Worley (Jan 31, 2013)

*Avatar*

Still waiting for a  fish weight these knuckleheads would not permit a carry home to the scale option that day...


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN (Jan 31, 2013)

*Story behind the avatar....*

Mine is a photographic tribute to the end of a wonderful day.  A beautiful sunset.... fishing with my best friend... Lake Seminole lily pads....  a PB LM of 9 lbs ... caught on my favorite lure... a Stanley Ribbit frog...  .    Doesn't get much better than that!

PS - I have really enjoyed reading all the stories about the avatars.   Some are funny, others touching.  Some witty, others practical.  It is a fun thread and a great idea.


----------



## Terribleted (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is me with a 34LB Lake Trout caught at lac Lamartre NWT, Canada during a trip in 2010. This fish still swims. Perhaps I will return and catch her at 40+ pounds in a few more years (they grow .5Lb/year on average there so this fish was likely older than me).


----------



## spud (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been a life long Tech fan, my avitar reminds me of my Grandfather, class of 1917, he played for Coach Heisman


----------



## littlejon (Feb 1, 2013)

JFK CV-67 also known as "Big John"  I had to be Littlejon. Proud to serve USN 1979-1983


----------



## Brine (Feb 1, 2013)

Fair warning.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is the best things that ever happened to me.  I was the last male on my blood line and then I got these boys.  Landon and Chase.  They are my life and I dont know what I would do without them, being a dad to twin boys is top notch and a blessing from God.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Feb 1, 2013)

Remnants of a frog I slayed.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 1, 2013)

*My Avatar*

My avatar serves as my reminder of the last time my son and I had the opportunity to fish together. Our fishing trips are few and far between these days. I'm just glad GON was there to ride along and put it on paper. Here's a link to the story if you haven't seen it. 
http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=3129&cid=82


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 1, 2013)

Some great stories and pictures here... keep them coming.


----------



## krazywayne (Feb 1, 2013)

BEST THREAD EVER!  Great stories guys and gals! LOVE reading stuff like this!


----------



## FishEd927 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a 6x6 bull elk I harvested last October in the Gila New Mexico.  It was the third day of the hunt and after hunting hard and walking 6 or so miles in the morning we decided to to sit on a ridge overlooking a small valley.  After taking a 45 minute nap and eating a can of chef boyardee I was standing off to the side having a smoke.  This bull all of a sudden came crashing through the woods from our right passing us and going down the valley.  We started to hit the cow call and he slowed down and started walking back up to the top of the ridge.  I had just enough time to get my rifle and run about 40 yds down the ridge when he finally gave me a shot between the timber.  Just goes to show sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is my hunting dawg.  He's a little cross eyed, but he has a good nose.  Not a great duck dawg, he has a hard bite and he's a little gritty.  He has been my avatar since I have been on here.  I occasionally chnage it out during hunting seasons to show my trophies, but he is usually there 90% of the time.


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 1, 2013)

mine....well we all struggle w/ addictions....mine is cookie dough!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is my my dog hunter on a LA rice field. He passed away 3 years ago this past November.


----------



## MR.ED (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is of me . My highest finish in Wal-Mart BFL Lake Russell March of 2004 . 2 nd. place , Bigfish and Ranger Cup .


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 1, 2013)

Me with my grandpa, lake Hartwell 1979. I spent the summers at my grandparents growing up, and they took me fishing 3 or 4 times a week all summer long. Middle broad river for trout, lake Louise for bream and catfish, and lake Hartwell for crappie. Great thread!


----------



## Old_Dirt (Feb 1, 2013)

olcaptain said:


> Once upon a time there was a tall boy who had a short dog..........




Plus 1  ... and a dead squirrel.


----------



## rkreder001 (Feb 1, 2013)

First spotted bass caught on my very first trip with Louie B


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is a picture of my best buck squirrel to date.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mines pretty straight forward ... I have better pictures of my kids individually ....It's just hard to get a good shot of them both.. This was taken at a local rodeo... Great thread. I always figured Nic's avatar was Jeremiah Johnson or something like that... Had no idea it was legit.


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 1, 2013)

Me and my then 18 year old son - Two of our best fish on day #2 of the 2011 HD Marine/Camp Sunshine tournament on Lake Lanier. We won a boat that day - great times.


----------



## ATHENSGATOR (Feb 1, 2013)

I am fairly new so mine is my 2005 Triton that I purchased last year.  One of these days I will catch a nice spot or LM based on all the wisdom from this site and update the picture!


----------



## Msteele (Feb 1, 2013)

Parked my boat up on the sand on the back of Shell Island.  It was near the narrow part of the island to the Gulf.  It was nice to have that place all to ourselves.  That is one way to beat all the crowds in Panama City.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Great thread and good stories.

Mine always changes and here lately it's been grinning dogs. I do love animals. Here's a pic of my ugly mug holding the two smallies that nailed my first place finish on Pickwick more than a few years ago. Since this is the fishing forum.


----------



## Jim Lee (Feb 1, 2013)

About six years ago I fished a B.A.S.S. Elite tournament as coangler. I was lucky and finished sixth. I won $$ and a small blue trophy that is worth much much more.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is my personal best small jaw.  First fish on a float n fly from Dale hollow lake.


----------



## LureheadEd (Feb 1, 2013)

Last saltwater trip with my youngest, 8 years ago...We were on the water or in the woods every weekend for many years...This was 3 months before he decided to stay home one weekend and go to a school football game, where he figured out he liked trollin' for girls... His bait of choice --- a big red wiggler.... Haven't hardly seen him since...I'm hoping he'll come to his senses in a couple of more years...Oh, he has caught a couple of big mouths, I convinced him to release the first of 'em, the other he let go on his own...Currently he's working on some rainbow headed thing, I sure do hope she breaks off soon...


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine are almost always drag boats. I love boats & boat racing and fell in love with these machines & the people around this sport over 20 years ago. I don't race but have a lot of friends that do. I was and still am on a small scale a reporter & moderator for a drag boat web site. Through that I have met some great people from all over the world and got to attend many a great race. Unfortunatly due the extreme danger of this sport I have lost some good friends too, but I still love it. Top fuel on the liquid 1000' @ 261 in 3.3 seconds is a rush to watch.

 I have many friends that are professional photographers of this sport too and the pics I use are some of their work. My current pic was taken in 2010 during a San Angelo race by my buddy Mark McLaughlin. Driving is the late John Hass a former multi world champ in Speed Sports Special & the soon to be world back to back champ Daryl Erlich in the Problem Child, both Top Fuel Hydro's. It's a wild picture and was a wild ride for Daryl. Both walked away fine but the boat needed a little glass work.

*update* current avatar is one of the first Top Fuel "Ellison Outriggers" totally hooked up!!! Mark Rebilas photography. 

Great thread Matt.


----------



## Sodak Boy (Feb 1, 2013)

It is is a pic of my labs first pheasant hunt back home in South Dakota. We had to make our way through waist deep snow walking shelter belts and frozen sloughs and he loved every minute of it.


----------



## madd fisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine says it all! Daddy's girl, first fishing trip first fish! A 20" rainbow trout! She is HOOKED on fishing!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 1, 2013)

Me and my wife went snow tubing in Asheville nc and the ape was just hanging out. My granddaughter first saw the pic and said be still granddaddy hes gonna bite you


----------



## Slab Buster (Feb 1, 2013)

Certified weight 3lb 3 oz , Lake Weiss slab caught Feb few years ago.  Probably be a while before I get another over three pounds, caught a bunch in my life but this is my best.


----------



## tjchurch (Feb 1, 2013)

My pb and first cobia 62 lbs. Bottom bumping a grouper jig in 125 ft of water.My second came two drops later and and was a 35 lber.


----------



## nc dawg (Feb 1, 2013)

mine is my son's first deer..


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is a result of a little herd management.


----------



## wormwiggler (Feb 2, 2013)

my baby's first cast ever and caught a fish


----------



## wncslim (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishing a tourney at Fontana in Feb. 3 ? yrs. ago and my buddy that was going to partner with me, but had to back out that AM wanted to see what I had at 8 oclock, so sent a picture.


----------



## stripermack (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is all my kids with the 23 lbs striper 9 year old Brady caught on a freelined trout in Flat creek the  Saturday after Thanksgiving last year. I actually have a video on YouTube of it. Just put in 9 year old Brady lake Lanier striper. Don't have all 5 fishing together many times a year!


----------



## the prospector (Feb 2, 2013)

Avitar symbols that I'm always looking to the future, next hunt, next fishing trip, next pup to train. No matter how bad it is, there's always something new around the next bend, and even if your on the right track, you'll get run over if you just sit there.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine is not my biggest striper, but one of the ones I am proudest of, as it was in VERY skinny water, not much more than a creek. The photo was taken by my wife, who I have only gotten to go fishing in a boat with me a few times in the 21 years we have been married (only once in jetboat). I hit a big stump going back downstream that day at about 20 mph (20 mph - dead stop immediately  ). Haven't gotten her in the jetboat since...   Great day with huge fish caught, beauty mark for my boat, Six Flags type ride in jetboat through mega shallow rapids, and nobody got hurt. Still makes me smile when I think about that day...  

Bigger view of Avatar:







Big dent that almost flipped jet boat and why my wife won't play "run up small river on plane and hope you don't wreck" with me anymore... 






This is a great thread and wish I had looked at it before. I have wondered about many of you guys avatars and some VERY cool stories about what they are about.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 2, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Mine is not my biggest striper, but one of the ones I am proudest of, as it was in VERY skinny water, not much more than a creek. The photo was taken by my wife, who I have only gotten to go fishing in a boat with me a few times in the 21 years we have been married (only once in jetboat). I hit a big stump going back downstream that day at about 20 mph (20 mph - dead stop immediately  ). Haven't gotten her in the jetboat since...   Great day with huge fish caught, beauty mark for my boat, Six Flags type ride in jetboat through mega shallow rapids, and nobody got hurt. Still makes me smile when I think about that day...
> 
> Bigger view of Avatar:
> 
> ...



Great stories Dirk and great fish too. River jet boating is on my bucket list for sure!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2013)

Dude, you snaggle toothed yer rid!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine's just a wet cat!


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 2, 2013)

Lanier Jim circa 1962.


----------



## GT92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is my favorite fishing partner.  She loves to be in the boat, no matter how cold it gets.


----------



## trickworm (Feb 4, 2013)

my avatar is nitro fish . because i love drag racing and fishing . It aint racin if your not going 314mph in a straight line in 7 seconds


----------



## s.anderson (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is of my wife's dog.... or at least the dog I got for her.   My wife was the only female in our house. (Me, my son, and two male dogs).   She said, she wanted a dainty little female dog around to counter act all the males.

Well, I brought home this female Boston Terrier and she turned out to the roughest and wildest dog of all.  She immediately took to me and all of my activities.  She LOVES to go fishing.  One of her favorite meals is shad that fall out of my cast net.

My avatar is a picture I took of her enjoying sitting on the bow waiting for the next fish to bite.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2013)

mine is a pic of the hooch river bottom in heard co. / hunting club


----------



## BigWill (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I'm a huge Dawgs fan and my avatar is a pic of one of the past UGA's. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BigGaJon (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is of my favorite fishing partner. She never complains about me "front-ending" while working shallow cover, and she never asks to borrow any of my tackle.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine is a picture of my wife and the hat I bought her for Christmas...


----------



## pushplow (Feb 4, 2013)

Me and the wife enjoying time together on Silver Lake.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 4, 2013)

...My best friend wondering "why is the limit on these only 3 a day?"


----------



## wwright713 (Feb 4, 2013)

8.26 lb mama caught about 1 hr before weigh in off a bed I had caught the 2.5 buck bass off of one hour before. My personal best bass and big fish that tourney. Was fishing a club 3 years and it was my first ever payout.


----------



## jabb06 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine has my boys,my dogs & our little tribute to those that serve the greatest country under God's hot sun


----------



## Rippa Lip (Feb 5, 2013)

*Great thread!*

My latest avatar is a picture of the first and only fish I caught on my first bass fishing trip to Ocmulgee PFA last February. Fished 8 hours and caught this fish on a Sebile Swim bait in the last hour. She measured 25" long with a 19" girth.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 5, 2013)

Lonestar said:


> Lanier Jim circa 1962.



Wow. That's rough. LJ I can honestly say you've only got better with time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine is simply a tribute to a man that left this earth before his time... 

Tight lines Jose...


----------



## tkaz (Feb 5, 2013)

lifterpuller said:


> I was a dj for 15 years .. Still play tunes and emcee a little but spotted bass pretty much ruined that for me haha



trade you a spot trip for a mix!

Mine was a Smallie from blue ridge 5.76lb caught on a jig in 60' of water. Fresh water grouper fishing


----------



## Gunny146 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine's pretty self explantory. Hate to be that way but that stuff ain't cheap these days.


----------



## David Parker (Feb 5, 2013)

Dead Confederate = A band that went to my high school Alma Mater.  They destroy Lady Antibellum who also graduated from LHS.  Plus the cover art is pretty sick.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2013)

7 inch Swimbait I made and fish with


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 5, 2013)

My avatar is a nice 8pt I shot this past deer season on the Newton C. Water Authority.

I look forward to their archery hunt every season!!

It was the last morning of the hunt and I had not seen a deer the entire hunt....

As any deer hunter can attest too, sometimes things happen in the blink of an eye.

I had made my mind up to hunt till 1400.  At 1100, I looked over my left shoulder, and their he was!  Walking a bee line directly to me!

It all happened so fast, I didn't have time to get nervous.

Pulled my bow off hanger, drew back, put an arrow in him, and he was gone in a instant!  

The adrenaline caught up to me afterwards and I had to sit for 10 minutes or so before I could climb down!  I do the same thing when shooting a doe!  I love deer hunting, absolutely love it!!  It's never gotten boring in 22yrs!

 I called up my buddy who was hunting with me out there, and we picked the trail up and found him in 5 minutes.

The avatar pic is how we found him.  200lbs 20.5" outside spread.  Haven't scored him..  Don't really care about score..  I'd guess him in the mid-high 120's gross or so.


----------



## andrewechols31 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just a fatboy hangin from ah tree.


----------



## DubVeeFishSlayer (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine is of my personal best striper caught this spring with my buddy Jeff Blair up in the river, 28 pounds.....


----------



## Dirk (Feb 5, 2013)

Gordon said:


> 7 inch Swimbait I made and fish with



That is a SWEET looking swimbait and I would use it to... Is it wood? Did you carve it? Looks just like a gizzard and bet it catches some big fish.


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine was late December on the only cold day of deer season lol. I was bored.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine is a picture of me and my horse Dakota   shooting in a cowboy mounted shooting  competition .Fishing is  the next best thing i like to do.


----------



## TJBassin (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine is a picture of my son who left for the Navy yesterday and my daughter my fishing buddy.


----------



## OCDawgFan (Feb 6, 2013)

Me with a leopard shark that I caught at Bolsa Chica state beach in Orange County


----------



## littlejon (Feb 6, 2013)

TJBassin said:


> Mine is a picture of my son who left for the Navy yesterday and my daughter my fishing buddy.



Please thank him for me...he is in good hands


----------



## BradMyers (Feb 6, 2013)

littlejon said:


> Please thank him for me...he is in good hands


X2 & Amen!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 6, 2013)

*avatar*

PB 4# spot caught in the Ocmulgee close to 83 bridge.
Fishing from my kayak, she hit a fluke close to the bank, went under a log, around a stump. She pulled me to the bank. That's when I realized she was around a stump behind me in the River. What a fight!! 
Got out the camera, set it on the yak and took self portrait standing on a sand bar in the middle of the River.


----------



## Joel (Feb 6, 2013)

11+ caught one VERY cold day on Varner.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine is the porstaf role model


----------



## sgahunter (Feb 6, 2013)

my 10 year old with his first buck


----------



## Mistrfish (Feb 7, 2013)

My wife took the photo of this Australian Magpie while we were living in Melbourne Au. This was the resiedent around out house and entertained us with some of his antics, like pecking the dog in the bottom if he came to close to his tree.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 7, 2013)

Full wall mural of woods scene with 2 deer and full mount of 8 ft gator I got last season.


----------



## cam45 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is a healthy 6lb LM caught on a jig on lanier. Not my pb on Lanier but one of the fattest as far as LM's go. Great thread Foreigner!


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 7, 2013)

Great stories guys. Keep them coming...


----------



## joehughes1965 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is from a guided trip on Lake Lanier with Jeff Blair last year(July 31st).  It was caught just a few minutes from the dock and at the first place we stopped.  It was the first fish to bend a pole.  My wife and I had a great time that day and knew from that moment we were gonna have fun that afternoon.  This particular fish so far is my personal best striper.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 7, 2013)

some canoochee river red breasts and bluegill from Fort Stewart.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 7, 2013)

A great end to a great day on the river.

I change it often so this probably won't make sense in a month or so.


----------



## brown518 (Feb 7, 2013)

x2!


----------



## JRDIII (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is a beautiful green spot I caught one summer afternoon a couple of years ago at Lake Burton. We were waiting at Laprades to go out on a friend's boat and I decided to kill the time with a few casts around a new dock frame they were building. He hit a sinko on the second cast right next to a dock pillar and tried to wrap me up, but I was able to pull him out with 6 lb. test. Didn't weigh him but he was a hoss. Love the thread, and have loved learning the stories behind all the avatars. Great idea.


----------



## slabslayer09 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine is from a trip this past weekend on Lanier that weighed 2lbs 2ozs... It's about to be on fire fellas so getcha fishing poles ready!!!


----------



## jaybro28 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine is of a 43 (if memory serves) flathead I caught my first summer tight lining/night fishing the Ocmulgee.  2007


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2013)

My avatar are some deer on either Big Pine Key or No Name Key. I got out of the car and they walked up to me. I didn't feed them, but they will lick your hand(salt I guess).

They are a protected subspecies of the Whitetail know as "Key Deer". Those are full grown deer in the pic.

They walk around all over Big Pine and No Name, and since they are protected they aren't afraid of people.

Everytime I drive through the Keys I always make a side trip to check out the deer.


----------



## ClintW (Feb 13, 2013)

This is me shooting zombies


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep them coming guys - really good to know something of what went into the avatar.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 13, 2013)

c ya


----------



## 93yj242 (Feb 13, 2013)

Powerplant for my 12ft jon. 1985 evinrude 2hp! fastest thing on the water!(if I have the lake to myself) I use more gas mowing my lawn in one day then I do all weekend at the lake!


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 13, 2013)

ClintW said:


> This is me shooting zombies



Many zombies in your area then?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 13, 2013)

My avatar is me holding my first duck, a drake woodie, on the very first last day of the season this year.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Foreigner said:


> Many zombies in your area then?



hey... it is what it is.... lol


----------



## jmsharp167 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just a nice 6 pounder first fish on a foggy morning. Nice reward for fishing with a cast on your leg . Caught a 7.5 and 3 others over 4 that day. Can't wait for it to warm up a little


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 13, 2013)

jmsharp167 you need to take me to that spot!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine is of Ring. One of the first beagles my son and I got when we started to rabbit hunt.. He passed away a few years ago.  Miss that dog.


----------



## jmsharp167 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gtmc I need to take myself back there too.


----------



## The Foreigner (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey folks,  plenty more of you to tell the tales... keep them coming.


----------



## mikeys250 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine is my truck and the 14' Jon w/ a merc 9.8(sold yesterday)on the back down in the ogeechee river bed at rocky ford. I had to put it there then walk the boat over the rapids just to the left to go up stream. I tried to launch up stream of the rapids but I backed about 50ft into the water and it was up to the bottom of the door and never got deep enough to get the boat off. The best part of the trip was my buddies first shot with his bow fishing rig he forgot to hit the release before he fired so he had to go swimming for the arrow


----------



## David Parker (Mar 2, 2013)

loves me some Major Hoolihan


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 2, 2013)

my son receiving the honor grad award at his Ranger Indoc Grad. the kid said he was gonna be a Ranger when he was 12 yo. that was the culmination of almost 7 yrs of training. all thru hs. He is home now for good w/ 3 deployments behind him. my fishing pics all look the same, same clothes and almost always the same size3 fish. i do have a pb of 9#, but the pics are not digital. these r some cool stories.


----------



## MolenaPapa (Mar 2, 2013)

Mine is one of seven or eight shrimp boats just off the beach at Mexico Beach, Fl. last summer.  Did not know it when I took this picture but later learned that the boats were not pulling for shrimp but for Cannonball Jellyfish?  Didn't know until then that this type jellyfish is edible and that it is a prized hight $ catch for the overseas market.  Never know what people are fishing for these days.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 2, 2013)

Some dude that keeps following me around screaming War Eagle!!


----------



## BuckinFish (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine may be hard to see but it means a lot to me.  It's the railroad tracks that bordered our hunting lease and it's the last time I ever hunted it. Perfect night, nice sunset and beautiful moon.  I actually never saw a deer down there as many of my hunting buddies had a lot of success.  I liked how you could see forever and the nervous thrill of being so close to a speeding freight train roaring through.  We had to give up the land a few years back because we could only afford to hunt on half of the lease.  Many memories, my first buck came off that land.  The picture has been my avatar since day one on Woodys in 2006.  Great thread!


----------



## majorbanjo (Mar 3, 2013)

Just my humble boat....


----------



## The Foreigner (May 11, 2013)

Bump - lots of new guys on the forum... share your story with us...


----------



## YakKen (May 11, 2013)

My personal best 88lb blue cat caught on the Tennessee river. It was a good day fishing with Peggy, my wife and best friend.


----------



## big cheez (May 12, 2013)

Mine is of me shooting a archery tournment in North Carolina with the mountains in the back ground, on this shot they had a moutain goat standing on a rock, an if you missed the goat, your arrow was gone, about a 1500 ft drop off behind the target. Just thought it was a cool back ground with me doin something I enjoy .


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 12, 2013)

I ran out of milk and sugar!


----------



## 06 SB (May 12, 2013)

An airplane I flew for 11 years.  It took me all over the world (and back) thanks to the US Navy.

06


----------



## The Foreigner (May 13, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I ran out of milk and sugar!



Love this one Shakey. You get the award for most frequently changed avatar.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 13, 2013)

4 lb 8 oz spot and a 6 lb 6 oz largemouth...March of this year...


----------



## gtmcwhorter (May 13, 2013)

The largest bass ever caught in Georgia.  Thing about shredded 60# braid.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 13, 2013)

I like Wild Turkey

Both the bird and the beverage


----------



## donald-f (May 13, 2013)

Full wall mural with the 8 ft full gator mount I harvested in 2011.


----------



## geaux-fish (May 14, 2013)

Our trademarked Team Geaux Fish Logo. We live here but our roots are in Louisiana. And really......isn't freshwater fishing just to tide ya over until the next salt water trip.


----------



## David Parker (May 14, 2013)

Larry and Furley having some shots.


----------



## chasing whitetail (May 14, 2013)

Mine is of my 3 year old daughter daddy's little girl lol


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^  led nav lights on my 294xl


----------



## Bucky T (May 15, 2013)

I changed mine.  One of the gobblers I rolled this season.


----------



## mlbfish (May 15, 2013)

Just fishing from a great spot. Nice view


----------



## Alphafish (May 15, 2013)

Mine is my pb brown. Caught her on a miserably cold, rainy, and windy day earlier this year. We hit the water early as we could and when I got to my buddy's house (Canyon on the forum) to load up he says, as we watch the wind whip around and the rain come in sideways, "man we've just GOT to catch a bruiser on a day like today." Didn't get so much as a bite for the first 4 hours, so cold it was taking me 10 mins every time I needed to re-tie. Then my buddy says, "hey throw that swimbait over there" at a deep hole we stopped at and I caught this beauty. Her colors were unreal but her shoulders are what struck me the most.. like dang back straps.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (May 15, 2013)

My main man and hunting partner!  My 19 yr old son, Andrew.  We were hog hunting on Matador WMA in north Tx.  Saw a zillion mule deer, a couple zillion turkey and 0.00000 Hogs!  We had a good time and it was great experience. He and I have hunted a bunch of critters and fished a lot of water.  Used to put his diaper bag in the boat beside the tackle box!


----------



## ace184 (May 15, 2013)

My son with his first award for "No Accidents" all week


----------



## Sweetwater (May 15, 2013)

Mine is a pic of three thunderstorms just west of St.Louis Mo.

Now it is a pic of my nephew's son, Joshua, holding his first bass he caught all on his own. It was very special to me...I have no son....but his dad was like a son to me. I bought him his first bb gun....spent many an hour taking him fishing and talking to him about things a man does to his son. Now...I am watching him as he passes on "The Way" to his son.


----------



## fishmonger (May 15, 2013)

I started a lure manufacturing company last year that makes an unusual hardbait type fly. The hat has the name of my product and a sample on it.

FM


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 15, 2013)

Nothing more than the gun manufacturer I am most partial too!


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (May 16, 2013)

Dale Gribble AKA Rusty Schackleford. The man.The myth. The legand. 

Shaaashaaaaaa


----------



## sinclair1 (May 16, 2013)

Just me dreaming about going back in time to win state


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (May 16, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Just me dreaming about going back in time to win state



How much you wanna make a bet I can throw a football over them mountains?... Yeah... Coach woulda put me in fourth quarter, we would've been state champions. No doubt. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## polkmarine (May 16, 2013)

Mine was during the clearing of Ramadi Iraq.  Making sure the insurgents didn't get outta the city!!! Fun times!


----------



## fishmonger (May 16, 2013)

polkmarine said:


> Mine was during the clearing of Ramadi Iraq.  Making sure the insurgents didn't get outta the city!!! Fun times!



Thanks for your service, Jarhead! 

FM


----------



## davidf5252 (May 17, 2013)

Nice hybrid from an epic river fishing day with Magspot. Still one of the best adventures ive been on.


----------



## PacificTake (May 17, 2013)

Me with a Calico Bass and my best friend Matt on a party boat in the Pacific. This isn't the biggest Calico ive caught, but I did win 100 bucks on the jackpot bet!


----------



## DeepweR (May 17, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## bigchooch58 (May 17, 2013)

a new avitar from a fishing trip of a life time in Alaska this week for halibit/God was sure in a good mood on the day he made alaska is all i can say


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 17, 2013)

Mine is of a shell cracker guarding his bed.They have my respect. Pound for pound in My opinion they are the scrappiest fish on the planet.


----------



## Crappie Dude (May 17, 2013)

Mine is a stout10lb x 24inch largemouth bass I caught on Ocmulgee PFA


----------



## tack17 (May 17, 2013)

A nice green tarpon from West Point.


----------



## nadroj18 (May 19, 2013)

Mine is of my buddy and I standing in front of our Patrol vehicle here in Afghanistan.  Hopefully I'll be able to change it to fishing or hunting pictures when we get home, just don't have any on my computer here.
-Jordan


----------



## Jcook54 (May 19, 2013)

Me and my 7 yr old daughter Anna.  Sitting on a brand new John Deere at Harvester Works in Moline, IL.


----------



## jettman96 (May 20, 2013)

My avatar is from one of my monthly Cowboy Action Shooting days.  I was at the loading table getting ready to shoot.  If interested check out our website:  http://lonesomevalleyregulators.org/


----------



## The Foreigner (May 20, 2013)

nadroj18 said:


> Mine is of my buddy and I standing in front of our Patrol vehicle here in Afghanistan.  Hopefully I'll be able to change it to fishing or hunting pictures when we get home, just don't have any on my computer here.
> -Jordan



Wishing you well brother. Thank you for your service to us.


----------



## JarheadDad (May 21, 2013)

Mine is from fishing on Lanier. It was the day our middle son and his Brothers were going over the berm and into Fallujah. I couldn't sit in the house and had to get out. Our oldest son and I got into some toad largemouth and mega spots that day. We made it through the week. One day at a time!


----------



## The Foreigner (May 21, 2013)

JarheadDad said:


> Mine is from fishing on Lanier. It was the day our middle son and his Brothers were going over the berm and into Fallujah. I couldn't sit in the house and had to get out. Our oldest son and I got into some toad largemouth and mega spots that day. We made it through the week. One day at a time!



Thanks for posting and thanks to your son.


----------



## PopPop (May 21, 2013)

Just a fat old man and a skinny crappie.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 26, 2014)

Plenty of new guys here... tell us about you avatar!


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is a 7 pounder I caught in my neighborhood trolling a 6 inch bluegill last summer.

Here is another picture of it.


----------



## paleman (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is a picture of me and my buddys coming out of the duck pond.  Turned out cool. Love that picture.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is my grandson and his friend with a 45# shark that we caught off of St. Vincents in the panhandle.


----------



## flyfisher007 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Location of in my Avatar is Mcrae's Peak at Grandfather Mountain, NC. One of my favorite places to hike. It holds alot of great memories with a friend from highschool. This was the last place my brother and I spent time with him before he was killed a few weeks later in a fight, age of 17. the hike that day with him had the clearest skies and longest views I had ever experienced up there until this past November when I went up on my own for a day hike and was blessed with those same clear skies and long views for only the second time out of numerous hikes.


----------



## WPrich (Feb 26, 2014)

My sweet little dachshund is my avatar.  I just love her to death she'll be 7 this year.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is me and hall of fame quarterback Jim Kelly at the end of a hunt I guided in north GA.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 26, 2014)

flyfisher007 said:


> The Location of in my Avatar is Mcrae's Peak at Grandfather Mountain, NC. One of my favorite places to hike. It holds alot of great memories with a friend from highschool. This was the last place my brother and I spent time with him before he was killed a few weeks later in a fight, age of 17. the hike that day with him had the clearest skies and longest views I had ever experienced up there until this past November when I went up on my own for a day hike and was blessed with those same clear skies and long views for only the second time out of numerous hikes.



Thanks for sharing. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 26, 2014)

10.3# bucket mouth from Lathem! Also my pride and joy on my side.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 26, 2014)

Changed mine here recently.  The current one is from my other expensive hobby, paintball.  The shot itself is just one that a friend took during a team practice.  

I thought it might create a neat effect with the barrel of the marker, and then my user name and the online/offline circle thingy (technical term, I know).  I'll have to make a few adjustments to get that happening, but it'll work as-is for now.


----------



## K80 (Feb 26, 2014)

My daughter and son at Church Christmas of '12.  Six months before my son was diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## drill instructor (Feb 26, 2014)

3lb plus crappie, my last one before I moved to Hawaii. Caught on Clarks Hill fishing creek right before the spawn.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 26, 2014)

Full mount of 8 ft gator I killed in 2012. Full wall mural.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 26, 2014)

My avatar is the ship I served on in the early 70's.  It is the USS Jonas Ingram DD938.  We were home ported in Mayport FL.


----------



## carver (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is ...well i'm a carver


----------



## mbaker8686 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine is from last summer on Navarre Beach pier.  I caught these three Bonita on a bubble rig with a 3000 series quantum reel and a 7 foot medium heavy ugly stick.  3 Bonita in 1 hour caught and gaffed on the pier.  Even if it is a trash fish, it was a good day for me.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine is my son, Andrew.  It was taken at Matador WMA in North Texas.  He spent his Spring Break chasing hogs with ol Dad.  My main hunting/fishing/golfing and getting into trouble partner!


----------



## MarineBow (Feb 27, 2014)

mine is my little girl and best hunting and fishing buddy on her first quail hunt. She didn't shot any birds but had a blast and loved to see the dogs working.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 27, 2014)

The current avatar is a limbhanger I killed in Screven C. last April.  

Matching 1 3/8" hooks.

He came across a freshly plowed field to me.  He put on a great show!


----------



## wncslim (Feb 27, 2014)

New one for me, Fishmaster t-top made the boat so sweet looking had to show it off.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 27, 2014)

Good stuff guys, keep them coming...


----------



## rhulsey3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kayaked out a stingray off the beach and reeled this guy in with a penn 12/0 from shore.  came out with about 40lbs of fillet.  Black tip tastes great.


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 11, 2015)

thought I would bump this thread back up since theres been new members and avatars on here. Mine is my 12th birthday last march 10th with Robert Eidson of first bite guide service. With my first nice striper that weighed 15 lbs.


----------



## sjrwinder (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is true feelings for my boys.


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is of the Braves sign above the scoreboard at Turner Field-my wife and I enjoy going to games when we can get up there.


----------



## suuntov (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is the first Striper I caught by myself. Allatoona Jan 2013.
Definitely not huge...but it sure did make my day.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is the biggest crappy I ever caught.


----------



## twtabb (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine is house built by Great-great Grandfather after Civil War. We redid it in early 2000's and then redid after tornado two years ago. We use it for family get togethers and hunting cabin.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 12, 2015)

Good re-post. keep them coming.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 12, 2015)

My avatar is a pic from Cowboy action shooting... one of my many hobbies.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine is the view from one of my favorite shooting houses-happens to be raining at the time I took the picture.  Very Relaxing!


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 12, 2015)

Below Buford dam after a storm


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine is my personal best striper. I about swamped my kayak landing him.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 12, 2015)

A little night fishing on Sinclair with a good friend


----------



## chestateegold (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine is from a real good day of summer striper fishing on West Point. I caught both of these hosses on bream. Getting a double of 2 ~10 lb fish from a kayak can get pretty interesting.


----------



## Echo (Jan 12, 2015)

My buddy J-Bo while shedding his velvet one night in late August.


----------



## fishingdave (Jan 12, 2015)

Lake Allatoona, June, kayak fishing with shiners for bait. I have had more 10lb stripers on Allatoona with shiners then shad.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 12, 2015)

fishingdave said:


> Lake Allatoona, June, kayak fishing with shiners for bait. I have had more 10lb stripers on Allatoona with shiners then shad.



Dave - what did that one weigh?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Jan 12, 2015)

My daughters and a cat they wrestled in the boat on a morning birthday ... Way to start a 14th b-day party in February.


----------



## BendItBig (Jan 14, 2015)

First striper I caught over 20 lbs. Didnt have a boga with me but it was 45" and is still swimming.


----------



## BigBass114 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine is the biggest striper I've ever caught. I caught it on a bass rod with 12 pound test in about 5 feet of water. Here's another picture of it.


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Jan 14, 2015)

My first ever smallmouth. Caught it on the TN River below the Chick dam.


----------



## BassAssassin21 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine is 460 pounds of flat head I caught out of the chat last winter with my spinner. 2 weigh right at 40 pounds.


----------



## David C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Nothing amazing, but I like this picture because I was fishing from my boat dock near Clark's Bridge on Lake Lanier with a jumbo minnow on the bottom with very light tackle while working on my boat. I sold that house several years ago, and the dog is long gone.
I never could seem to crop the picture to make it look right, anyone have any tips?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 17, 2015)

My first 10 pounder


----------



## Gixxermike (Jan 26, 2015)

I miss the old GA flag.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2015)

When I bought  my new boat 2 years ago I named it. Seemed to fit since I primarly fish for crappie year round.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

*Avatar*

It is just a picture that my dad took in WV.


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 27, 2015)

Just me!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 27, 2015)

This one is a tribute to the evolution of hunting ideals.​



​


----------



## The Foreigner (Jan 27, 2015)

Gixxermike said:


> I miss the old GA flag.



lol.


----------



## retiredkilla (Jan 28, 2015)

mine is a catfishing trip on tenn. river. 3 generations, my son, me and my father. all three blues around 80#s......wow at the fish we have caught...........


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 28, 2015)

*picture crop*



David C. said:


> Nothing amazing, but I like this picture because I was fishing from my boat dock near Clark's Bridge on Lake Lanier with a jumbo minnow on the bottom with very light tackle while working on my boat. I sold that house several years ago, and the dog is long gone.
> I never could seem to crop the picture to make it look right, anyone have any tips?



open your picture using "Paint". Use the square to drag a box on your picture only. Right click on the pic that you just "boxed in" and click on "copy". Then go to file and hit "new".  Don't save. Now click on "paste". Then under the "new" file, hit "save as", and name it. Now you have ONLY the picture that you boxed in.


----------



## Goat (Jan 28, 2015)

Fishing for silvers in the Copper River Delta, Alaska.


----------



## puddle jumper (Jan 29, 2015)

Just a beautiful day for catfishing up on the TN River, this is one in the 60lb range...
Retiredkilla good to see you still around brother..
PJ


----------



## retiredkilla (Jan 29, 2015)

good to hear from you pj. i know you are still catching fish. i am still catching fish. i just keep it quit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine is me and a couple of my buddies at deer camp. I'm the one on the right shoulder.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mine is me and a couple of my buddies at deer camp. I'm the one on the right shoulder.



You type well, considering.


----------



## scottpriest (Jan 29, 2015)

My first Striper. caught in Allatoona in March free lining a gizzard shad.


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 29, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> My first Striper. caught in Allatoona in March free lining a gizzard shad.



You sure started off right for the first striper you ever caught.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine shows my love for delicious bass, especially big bass!


----------



## scottpriest (Jan 29, 2015)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> You sure started off right for the first striper you ever caught.


I was starting to get pretty frustrated. First few trips exposed all the weak spots in my tackle, and knot tying. Lol. But when I got that one to the boat it was well worth it. And I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 29, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> I was starting to get pretty frustrated. First few trips exposed all the weak spots in my tackle, and knot tying. Lol. But when I got that one to the boat it was well worth it. And I've been hooked ever since!



I know the feeling! After 4 striper break or fall off I'm starting to get frustrated but hopefully it changes sat morning.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 29, 2015)

scottpriest said:


> My first Striper. caught in Allatoona in March free lining a gizzard shad.



Nice one! Free lined bait have been a favorite for me too. Congrats on your success.


----------



## HossBog (Jan 29, 2015)

Good ones, boys! My favorite is the old boy in south Georgia kicking out the demos and repubs, donkey/elephant! Heheheheeee

Well, anybody can think of a stupid name like "BossHog", so since I ain't stupid, I came up with HossBog. That got me to thinking about coffee. I've lived in Japan a long time and man, do they have some good coffee! Canned coffee even that's decent. Get from vending machines cold in summer, hot in winter, or your choice. Anyway, these are Japanese canned coffees. Coca Cola makes that Georgia Emerald Mountain, real good joe. And, I just like the name of that Boss coffee. That's me story. I ain't right boys, I ain't right. Me old haid.


----------



## rlsmallwood (Jan 30, 2015)

Me in front of an old ice house on the Klickitat River in southeastern Washington state during a recent steelhead trip.  We floated the river for three long and cold days.  Base camp was a rustic campground, a nice canvas tent and some good bourbon.

I would have posted a picture of the huge steelhead I caught, but I didn't catch a huge steelhead, or any steelhead so... yeah.  This is the best I could do.

Fishing was lousy due to record numbers of salmon coming up the river to spawn.  You could have walked across them in places.  It was crazy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine is 2 of the 7 mouths I feed in the pool


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

Mine means my fly line floats.

Mine was a present from the Billy folks.


----------



## GA native (Feb 18, 2015)

Hut2 said:


> That's gonna be hard to top TP!



My avatar picture shows that God has a sense of humor.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 18, 2015)

My son reeling in a big o carp me netting it at demoonys few years back.I use to carp fish a lot when I was younger. Don't get over there much now. That was a special day he caught 20 or so over 10 pounds and his granpaw was there.He is 4th generation to fish there.He liked playing tug of war with um.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Feb 18, 2015)

34lbr I caught about a week ago


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wood I was staring at... that had what appeared to be thousands of minnows around it.  Fall bite was on and the bass were crushing them.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 19, 2015)

largest trout i've caught so far


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 19, 2015)

Late season gobbler I shot in 2013.

Matching 1 3/8" spurs.

He was lonely!  Came across a 200yd wide field to me.  Gobbling and strutting the whole way.  Fun Hunt!


----------



## GSUeagle8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Last summer, got into a huge school of them. Biggest red I've ever caught. One heck of a fight


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 4, 2017)

Started January 2013 ..., 285 comments... Let's keep it going. Tell us bout you avatar.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Feb 4, 2017)

i got the paperwork together, filed it, and received my roll number from my tribe and ID card from the Bureau of Indian Affairs......

chata sia hoke...


----------



## riverbank (Feb 4, 2017)

That's really cool fishlips. Mine is some picture I stole off the Internet somewhere , because I can't catch a fish and wanted y'all to think that was my arm and hand with a little ole Creek bass in it. Somewhere on here there's also a picture of "me" with a nice bass and my head is cropped out of the picture. ;-)


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 4, 2017)

Mine is from My first trip to Ontario back in 2013, our camp is 20 miles from the nearest road and we access it via boats, this is My first Canadian buck and a old atv we take up river every year.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 4, 2017)

bilgerat that's cool. Brother and I have been discussing plans for our next adventure, a fly in moose hunt in northern Ontario


----------



## sea trout (Feb 4, 2017)

My avatar is old. I don't have either of those boats anymore and my son is now 8!!!!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mine is UGE


----------

